# overheating and idle surge problem



## 89notch3 (Dec 2, 2007)

ok so my 98 altima slowly overheats after like a half hour of driving, when i rev it up the temp goes back down. so i put a new water pump on . i start the car and it begins to idle surge up to 2gs then back to 1 while im trying to bleed the coolant system. it also has no heat. what could be the problem?
i also replaced the thermostat like a week ago.


----------

